# OBSESSION FEST AUG 25, 2012



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Flyers and details comming soon!!
This yr will be a SATURDAY show!!!!!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Aug. 25 2012 SATURDAY SHOW!!!! TTT
An cruzin after show!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

WGCMIKE said:


> Flyers and details comming soon!!
> This yr will be a SATURDAY show!!!!!!!


Saturday is much better ,,we gona see if we can make this one this year


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Saturday is much better ,,we gona see if we can make this one this year


Hell yeah,,thought we give it a shot,,hope to c yah fellaz,,,may be better for all!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

WGCMIKE said:


> Ttt


I'll be there!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

sounds good!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

WESTSIDE will b there as usuall :drama:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

WESTSIDE!!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Vendor and sponsorships are open!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TtT hop off comp,,,,,,,it still on the works


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nothing to it but to do it baby


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

elsylient said:


> TtT hop off comp,,,,,,,it still on the works


Yes. Classes and payouts ???


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

gunna try to make it out there this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

C ya once again ttt


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes ssir!!! TTT


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes. Classes and payouts ???


Anyone ?


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Anyone ?


Single double and radical any one can come:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

CHAPARRO64 said:


> Single double and radical any one can come:thumbsup:


Is there a payout ?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

If you're thinking about going to this event, you should do what you can to make it happen. Well worth the trip!!!! Obsession puts on one hell of an event :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah ivbeen there. It's a good one


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Anyone ?


all i can tell you is ,,hop is happening but payout still pending .........
mark it in your calendar for a to go show homie


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

We still need to work out all the kinks


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

149 days:loco:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:twak:


CHAPARRO64 said:


> We still need to work out all the kinks


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

elsylient said:


> all i can tell you is ,,hop is happening but payout still pending .........
> mark it in your calendar for a to go show homie


Word


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

elsylient said:


> :twak:


No so hard o le vas a mover la moyera!! Lol
Saturday show can't miss this year!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

NINJA said:


> If you're thinking about going to this event, you should do what you can to make it happen. Well worth the trip!!!! Obsession puts on one hell of an event :thumbsup:


BIG THANXS,,WE TRY HOMIE!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

WGCMIKE said:


> BIG THANXS,,WE TRY HOMIE!!


  .... :ninja:


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dang mike he put your lil man up:ninja:


----------



## big kuntry (Nov 8, 2009)

whats up fellas just checking in got picks of new shit on da way


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

big kuntry said:


> whats up fellas just checking in got picks of new shit on da way


:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

25th


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*whats up fellas*

hopefully she'll be cut for the fest, either way gotta come support:thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ive missed this show every, this year i'm gonna make a point to be there


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Viejitos1869 (Apr 17, 2012)

Any lowrider bike classes or categories


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

All is welcome,just to show homie,,pay tha fee and that gets you and bike in!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Yuuppp


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

TTT can't wait!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

cant wait


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Saturday show plan ahead and c'mon!!! Gona be a nice one...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

calitos62 said:


>


ttt


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea i hope its fun this year lastyear we drove to Atl from Gulfport MS and sorry Mike, but it sucked ass. Dont know what the deal was. DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS c.c. is making plans now to make it. Much respect big O.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> Yea i hope its fun this year lastyear we drove to Atl from Gulfport MS and sorry Mike, but it sucked ass. Dont know what the deal was. DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS c.c. is making plans now to make it. Much respect big O.


Sorry to hear that,,but you know how it goes,,hope this yr will be better so we thought we try a sat show,,,hope to c yah guys this yr,,and nothin but love bacc


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

calitos62 said:


>


 THE HOTEL WILL BE AT THA SAME SPOT AS THE PAST YRS,,BOOK NOW AND MENTION OBSESSION FEST AND GET ROOM FOR 39$

30747 Hwy 441 S 
Commerce, GA 30529
706-335-5183


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

WGCMIKE said:


> THE HOTEL WILL BE AT THA SAME SPOT AS THE PAST YRS,,BOOK NOW AND MENTION OBSESSION FEST AND GET ROOM FOR 39$
> 
> 30747 Hwy 441 S
> Commerce, GA 30529
> 706-335-5183


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

WGCMIKE said:


> Sorry to hear that,,but you know how it goes,,hope this yr will be better so we thought we try a sat show,,,hope to c yah guys this yr,,and nothin but love bacc


We going to try we got a few lo los coming back out again


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Looks like the pink might be making this trip


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

sup pinky,,hope to c all


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

WGCMIKE said:


> sup pinky,,hope to c all


X60


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

alright lets get thie shit popping .........


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> alright lets get thie shit popping .........



u just get sum thing hopping?:finger:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

WestSide Lowriders coming with 3 hoppers !!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

matdogg said:


> WestSide Lowriders coming with 3 hoppers !!!



oh shit im not going now haha


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> oh shit im not going now haha


Come on we play nice.lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Come on we play nice.lol


haha i didnt have a car n pit at casper show might have 2 n o fest so u might treat me wrong lol:h5: as long as ur coolers r full like casper ur ok wit me lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> haha i didnt have a car n pit at casper show might have 2 n o fest so u might treat me wrong lol:h5: as long as ur coolers r full like casper ur ok wit me lol


You know WestSide always has a cooler full of something .lol
Hopping is our second hobby drinking is our first.lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

matdogg said:


> You know WestSide always has a cooler full of something .lol
> Hopping is our second hobby drinking is our first.lol


Haha well shit this WestSide the same haha c ya soon i knew we was ken sum how haha


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> Haha well shit this WestSide the same haha c ya soon i knew we was ken sum how haha



u two look like family i knew there was something in the water lolol


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

X87


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

matdogg said:


> WestSide Lowriders coming with 3 hoppers !!!


Hey i got your special request on deck lol


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> Hey i got your special request on deck lol


Lol.Sweet


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ha ha


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Whohahahahahaha,,,ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

come on bac to atl riders.....


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

calitos62 said:


>


 THE HOTEL WILL BE AT THA SAME SPOT AS THE PAST YRS,,BOOK NOW AND MENTION OBSESSION FEST AND GET ROOM FOR 39$

30747 Hwy 441 S 
Commerce, GA 30529
706-335-5183


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Here comes the pink


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

O FEST TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

whoooooaaaa


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Low 4 Life Michigan and Ohio are gonna make the trip to support our ATL Brothers


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

Thats waz up,,,come all


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

we will be taking a trip up there this year. sounds like its going to be one hell of a show... looking to take 4 cars and one radical hopper.. putting in over time to get them ready


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

purolows 72 mc said:


> we will be taking a trip up there this year. sounds like its going to be one hell of a show... looking to take 4 cars and one radical hopper.. putting in over time to get them ready


What's the radical hopper hitting???? We going to have 2 radicals there maybe we can nose them up...


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

WGCMIKE said:


> THE HOTEL WILL BE AT THA SAME SPOT AS THE PAST YRS,,BOOK NOW AND MENTION OBSESSION FEST AND GET ROOM FOR 39$
> 
> 30747 Hwy 441 S
> Commerce, GA 30529
> 706-335-5183



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Don't forget to book your rooms!!! And will see y'all soon...


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

WGCMIKE said:


> THE HOTEL WILL BE AT THA SAME SPOT AS THE PAST YRS,,BOOK NOW AND MENTION OBSESSION FEST AND GET ROOM FOR 39$
> 
> 30747 Hwy 441 S
> Commerce, GA 30529
> 706-335-5183


just booked the rooms. so its a go... see u guys less then a month...


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

matdogg said:


> What's the radical hopper hitting???? We going to have 2 radicals there maybe we can nose them up...


its hitting 91" but getting stuck.. im trying to work out the bugs. i dont want to take it out there if its not ready.. but im trying to get it dailed in to hit no less then 85


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

purolows 72 mc said:


> just booked the rooms. so its a go... see u guys less then a month...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

purolows 72 mc said:


> its hitting 91" but getting stuck.. im trying to work out the bugs. i dont want to take it out there if its not ready.. but im trying to get it dailed in to hit no less then 85


:shocked: Nice!!!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

ILL BE THERE!


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

if i dial it in to hit with out getting stuck, im coming for u pinky...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

purolows 72 mc said:


> if i dial it in to hit with out getting stuck, im coming for u pinky...
> View attachment 518739


Well I like your enthusiasm lol. Can't wait to party and of course party some more. And Westsides gona show u southern boys how we do it over here.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes Sir we going to party!!!! And we bringing PINKY,BLACKBETTY and MEANGREEN.


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well I like your enthusiasm lol. Can't wait to party and of course party some more. And Westsides gona show u southern boys how we do it over here.


sounds good.. i had the chance to hop with ur boy in the impala a few years back. with the pink regal.. out in tampa drunk as hell...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

We wont make it this year


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

purolows 72 mc said:


> sounds good.. i had the chance to hop with ur boy in the impala a few years back. with the pink regal.. out in tampa drunk as hell...


That's usually how we do it lol. Nothing like drunk hopping


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Chit I'm coming to then!!!!






















Just to watch!!! .... Lol


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Is there going to be any pay outs for the hop and what's the classes and rules ??????


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TtT


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Anything going to be hopping on lowrider tires and V8s? Just asking...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Anything going to be hopping on lowrider tires and V8s? Just asking...


Pinky is doing over 100 with a V8 and my impala has 5.20's and a V8 street double doing mid to high 60s


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

matdogg said:


> Pinky is doing over 100 with a V8 and my impala has 5.20's and a V8 street double doing mid to high 60s


Nice... don't know if I can afford to invest in some bobos to compete w pinky and the others


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Nice... don't know if I can afford to invest in some bobos to compete w pinky and the others


Trust me we don't like them ether but nothing will hold up when your doing 100+


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TtT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Nice... don't know if I can afford to invest in some bobos to compete w pinky and the others


13's are more expensive lol. But if u want to compete with me ,tires will be the least of your worries lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

And yes 14 inch standards are stupid lol.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Pinky Bitches said:


> 13's are more expensive lol. But if u want to compete with me ,tires will be the least of your worries lol.


I'd have to go buy standard 14/15 wheels and bobos as well....we're not too far from you being that we haven't played w our same hopper for the past 10 years... Just some more tweaking and put the rear end under the bumper.


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> I'd have to go buy standard 14/15 wheels and bobos as well....we're not too far from you being that we haven't played w our same hopper for the past 10 years... Just some more tweaking and put the rear end under the bumper.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> I'd have to go buy standard 14/15 wheels and bobos as well....we're not too far from you being that we haven't played w our same hopper for the past 10 years... Just some more tweaking and put the rear end under the bumper.


Well get ready for a lot of stupidness ,cause its pretty stupid. But it is fun. Just bring it on 13's or whatever its on ...were just coming to party and hang out. And put on a show for the people


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> I'd have to go buy standard 14/15 wheels and bobos as well....we're not too far from you being that we haven't played w our same hopper for the past 10 years... Just some more tweaking and put the rear end under the bumper.



We got the black cutty doing way over 100 in a couple months and 
Jason sold pinky and it was gone for 5 years he got it back and the next weekend we had it doing 100 from 72

And it take more then putting the wheels under the bumper to do 100+ its a hole new ball game after you get in the 90's you will see.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> I'd have to go buy standard 14/15 wheels and bobos as well....we're not too far from you being that we haven't played w our same hopper for the past 10 years... Just some more tweaking and put the rear end under the bumper.


What car do u have


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh I know how fun it LOL we'd also like to hang out. Yeah once its all about inches the whole "keeping it lowrider" goes out the window. We'll see what we can do, we've been outta the hopping game for a lil over a year now. We now that its a lot more than just putting the wheels back. Things change the once wheel base widens that's why I said "tweaking" LOL. I've built the black LS Monte Carlo "Black widow" it hit 74" and I also built the purple Cutlass "El Mecero" hit 81" both out of central Florida. Thats where we left them at after we stopped messing w them.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Word. Sounds like a party then. See you on the 25 th


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds good fellaz


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Oh I know how fun it LOL we'd also like to hang out. Yeah once its all about inches the whole "keeping it lowrider" goes out the window. We'll see what we can do, we've been outta the hopping game for a lil over a year now. We now that its a lot more than just putting the wheels back. Things change the once wheel base widens that's why I said "tweaking" LOL. I've built the black LS Monte Carlo "Black widow" it hit 74" and I also built the purple Cutlass "El Mecero" hit 81" both out of central Florida. Thats where we left them at after we stopped messing w them.



Both of them cars work good seen them in videos ..hope to see them when we come down in a few weeks.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Hope to c all!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

matdogg said:


> Both of them cars work good seen them in videos ..hope to see them when we come down in a few weeks.


Matdogg, you from Columbus? Same here.. Cool I hope to meet you..


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

R00STER said:


> Matdogg, you from Columbus? Same here.. Cool I hope to meet you..


Yep westside of C-bus ..we should be there early Saturday morning and were staying at the host hotel hit me up we can brink some beers .


----------



## Ghost Ryder (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking forward to Obsession Fest!


----------



## Ghost Ryder (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyway to get a list of Vendors?


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wow: :wave:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

2 weeks ... having a club meeting about our trip to the show.. see u boys soon.


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: see y'all soon!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

purolows 72 mc said:


> 2 weeks ... having a club meeting about our trip to the show.. see u boys soon.


Get it right get it tight,,,you guys be safe amd c yah soon


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TtT for a good show


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

<img src="https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/486630_410706362305130_1419656131_n.jpg">


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

2DTOP


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

X63


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

elsylient said:


> [


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

AUG 25th


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

bring it back


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Throw yah hands in tha air if yah just dont care,,whohahahahahah


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

low350 said:


> elsylient said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt for the homies


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanxs for tha bump homie


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)

i got chrome n molded upper n lowers for gbody for sale.800$ im in central fl. and can bring to obsession show.let me know if anyone interested.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Allmost here!...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Fukkkkkkkk!!!!!


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Rooms booked today see everyone this weekend


WGCMIKE said:


> Fukkkkkkkk!!!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

2 more days for D day


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

TtT


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:wave::h5:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

IS there gonna be anybody at the show or motel sellin parts? i need a #11 gear.. blew mine out on the test run this morning but im bringing it anyways..


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

Its showtime


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok we jus checked in the Hotel now its time to party


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

T.T.M.F.T


----------



## cuttytrippin (Jul 23, 2012)

Post pics of cars that are goin


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Here we come.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Pinky bitches


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

hey its a party and a hop going on dam it man...........


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

calitos62 said:


>


Ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

HEAVY HITTERS RIGHT THERE,,,
SSUP PINKY,MATT,,C YAH SOON


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Wut up homie we here!!!! And ready to party!!!!


----------



## cuttytrippin (Jul 23, 2012)

On my way there nnow


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Where's the hoppers at. We seem to be the only ones here lol. Hmmmmm.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY PICS?:nicoderm:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who made it down to the show! Hope to see y'all next year!!


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

post more pics!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

We had a good time hangin with everyone ,thanks for having us


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> We had a good time hangin with everyone ,thanks for having us


good seeing everyone had a great time good choppin it up with u guys WS Lowriders thanx for that lil info also


like always good seeing cool people and real riders not just key pushers haha didnt get home till 3 am dam caprice (cripn8ez) broke down and shit:finger: but like always i never get pic where all the pix and vids at?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is sum pix from our trip to ATL for Ofest 2012 great time WSCC real riders do real shit didnt take nun at show was workin on Kush86 to much to get rt n pit?
loaded ready to go









washed and ready to roll yea she drove there










ya we was 4 lolo and 2 cars deep rollin n unity the way it pose to b...




























pix took on way









































































brad & daniel


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> Here is sum pix from our trip to ATL for Ofest 2012 great time WSCC real riders do real shit didnt take nun at show was workin on Kush86 to much to get rt n pit?
> loaded ready to go
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Yea good kickin it with you Homie:thumbsup:Still wanna get your hook up Im in luv with the truck


low350 said:


> Thanks to everyone who made it down to the show! Hope to see y'all next year!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Same here homie,let me know when your ready to take her home.


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

*WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS* puttin on a show.


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

cripn8ez said:


> Here is sum pix from our trip to ATL for Ofest 2012 great time WSCC real riders do real shit didnt take nun at show was workin on Kush86 to much to get rt n pit?
> loaded ready to go
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanxs to all for makin it happin,,,wouldn't happin if yah didn't,,THANXS AGAIN,,,OBSESSION C.C


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------

